# Now you can see my Glamor Girl ;)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought I would share some photos of my girl Oskarka. She is my always trusted guinea pig, when I have to do a photo shoot, she is always happy to pose for me so that I can get the lighting & camera settings correct. 

I thought that these came out to cute not to share  Don't ya think they look like Glamor shots? hoto:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> I thought I would share some photos of my girl Oskarka. She is my always trusted guinea pig, when I have to do a photo shoot, she is always happy to pose for me so that I can get the lighting & camera settings correct.
> 
> I thought that these came out to cute not to share  Don't ya think they look like Glamor shots? hoto:


I can't see them.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Why can't I see anything?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't see anything but red x's


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*We want to see the glamer girl!*

I want to know how to get Maddie to smile like the cute puppy on the new banner? Do I tickle her ? do some dogs just not smile?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh my this is weird, I can see them and even Karen with her quote and replay they are in there too.

ok well I will be home in a little bit and I will redo it.
Sorry guys


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I can see her now. What a doll baby.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what a beauty!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ahhh you're all blind, LOL I can see them , and they're precious. Molly's picture here was done by a pro. but no elaborate backgrounds like yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Heather your dogs are so beautiful. I love looking at your babies.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is gorgeous!

Suzi, I can't answer the smiling question but I have noticed that in the summer when Abby is outside where it's hot she will pant and the picture will look like she's laughing!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a beauty!!!! She looks as glamorous as the silver screen movie star.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Awww she is sooo beautiful!! She looks like a born model 

Suzi- I usually get my dog to smile right before I'm about to throw his favorite toy while we play fetch. I hold it up high and get him all excited during play time and thats when he smiles. Don't worry Maddie is most certainly smiling on the inside :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Glamor girl for sure!!!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

She is beautiful. I love the pictures.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, she looks great! All Glammed up for sure!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful girl! Your dogs have such beautiful-looking coats, Heather. Are you a professional photographer? Love the glamor shot look.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just love these pictures!!
She's a supermodel 

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone :redface: She is truly my superstar, she has gotten me through some very rough times. She is so much fun when she helps me out with my setup, she is always jumping around and on the different props as if she is saying, "ok mom you want here first, or over here" then when I do get to the lighting part she will be just like a model and show me different poses. She is a hoot to watch :laugh:

Oh and Linda, yes I do professional photography, It is something that I have absolutely love for a long time and did it as a hobby for years and just turned it into a profession about 4 years ago..


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Now I see them!! Glamour girl for sure!!!! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NOW I can see them! She's GORGEOUS, and so are the photos!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She is just gorgeous! Great pics!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Heather--she is beautiful!!!! Absolutely stunning!!! She does look like a supermodel...:clap2:

Now-seeing you have something that I have wanted a long time,I must ask..where did you get that fainting couch? OMG..I love it and Quincy would too! I have been keeping my eye out for one since MM had photos of Goldie and Stogie on one. Is it a professional photographer thing?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

aww thank you Julie,

It is actually a child's chaise lounge, some furniture stores will carry them or get them for you, or you can find them on ebay


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What great pictures!!!!!
She is B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L. I think she loves the camera as much as it loves her.


----------



## thomas230 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Girl costumes @ beautiful*

Why don't you give her a dress costumes like a cat women or bat women she is gonna look more beautiful then this. I have a pamerian doggy and I totally love her she is like my family member I have shot some pics of her. If you want to take a look.

Girl costumes @ beautiful


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Glam shots, what a doll!!!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

She needs to talk to Vana and tell her that the camera can be her friend, she always turns her head. Your Photos are great!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

thomas230 said:


> Why don't you give her a dress costumes like a cat women or bat women she is gonna look more beautiful then this. I have a pamerian doggy and I totally love her she is like my family member I have shot some pics of her. If you want to take a look.
> 
> Girl costumes @ beautiful


:suspicious:This seems wrong to me......:suspicious:
Looks like a website to sell costumes.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

<3 Oskarka 

Julie have you tried Home Goods? I've seen mini chaise lounges, a mini sofa and chairs.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Jenny for reviving this post....I love looking at my girl and how much fun she is to photograph 

trust me at one time she was not this easy, in fact she thought that that big black eye was going to eat her or something as she use to lay down and try to turn her head.

Over the years of me constantly taking pictures of her, I guess she has found out that it is all about her at that moment


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

CacheHavs said:


> I thought I would share some photos of my girl Oskarka. She is my always trusted guinea pig, when I have to do a photo shoot, she is always happy to pose for me so that I can get the lighting & camera settings correct.
> 
> I thought that these came out to cute not to share  Don't ya think they look like Glamor shots? hoto:


 Heather your pictures are so beautiful. Oskara is defiantly a glamor girl.
Here is the opposite of a glamor girl Zoey new scarf after a nice long walk


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Heather she is model perfect . . . in the perfect setting.


----------

